# Are you Insured for Sex???



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Sat waiting for the rain to ease off in Fort Augustus, boredom has set in, so thought would resurrect this old one.

Make sure you get the correct insurance for the sex you are having. Please find a list of companies below catering for most tastes.

Sex with your wife - Legal & General


Sex on the telephone - Direct Line


Sex with your partner - Standard Life


Sex with someone different - Go Compare


Sex with a fat bird - More Than


Sex on the back seat of a car - Sheilas Wheels


Sex with a posh bird - Privileged


Sex with a transvestite - Confused . Com


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Not forgetting:

Sex with sheep........NFU.

Sex with Vikings...... Saga


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Sex with Royality to produce heir - Royal Son Alliance


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sex in Wales - Principality

Sex with premature eeh Jack you'll elation - Aviva

Sex in the Fens - Norwich Union


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Sex with a fuller lady - Chubb


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sex with a sailor - Admiral


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Group Sex - The Coop


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sex with a scouser - LV


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

With all this talk about sex with a whole variety of different people, I was very disappointed to see that there has been no mention of Safe Sex.......

So I suggest that you enlarge this picture and see what might happen if you forget........

Dave :lol:


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

"Darling - where was it the first time in the 70s" - A-viva


----------

